# A question about tags in the wiki



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

I was trying to add some tags to the wiki article that I posted about smoking competition chicken, but it seems that it won't let me add a "chicken" tag.  Maybe I'm just missing something here, but how can we create new tags for wiki articles?


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

Heres what I found
[h3]*How is the tagging on this site different than other sites?*[/h3]
The difference between our tagging infrastructure and others you may be familiar with is that *we restrict tagging to tags that exist in our system*. By enforcing more rigidity in the tagging system, the hope is that we are much more effective at aggregating ALL content relevant to a given product or topic


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Heres what I found
> [h3]*How is the tagging on this site different than other sites?*[/h3]
> The difference between our tagging infrastructure and others you may be familiar with is that *we restrict tagging to tags that exist in our system*. By enforcing more rigidity in the tagging system, the hope is that we are much more effective at aggregating ALL content relevant to a given product or topic


Yeah, I'm getting that, but a "chicken" tag does not already exist!!  How can we have a wiki without a "chicken" tag??

Should I ask admin to add tags that don't already exist as they become necessary?

Sorry to be such a pain, and I understand and appreciate the restrictions.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to say I don't know the answer but I will send Jeff a PM and ask him


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> I'm sorry to say I don't know the answer but I will send Jeff a PM and ask him


Thanks, Jerry!  We should have tags for each of the different kinds of meats in order to make searching the wiki easier: chicken, turkey, poultry, beef, pork, fish.  And preferably, each of the different kinds of cuts, too.  Also, tags should be available for non-meat items such as nuts, etc.

That way, if I wanted to smoke, say, a brisket, then I could search for "brisket" in the wiki and all of the articles tagged with "brisket" would show up -- recipes for marinades and rubs, procedures, etc.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

Admins and possibly mods (I will have to check) can create misc tags.. if you see something that needs a tag created just let a mod/admin know and they can do that.

We want to make sure that we have a tag for "smoking chicken" but we don't want  duplicates of the same idea or process such as smoke chicken, smoking chicken, smoked poultry, how to smoke chicken, etc.

This is why they are moderated.

I have setup a tag for "smoking chicken" but it has not showed up yet. This may be something I will have to get some help with. We'll give it a bit.


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Admins and possibly mods (I will have to check) can create misc tags.. if you see something that needs a tag created just let a mod/admin know and they can do that.
> 
> We want to make sure that we have a tag for "smoking chicken" but we don't want  duplicates of the same idea or process such as smoke chicken, smoking chicken, smoked poultry, how to smoke chicken, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff-

I just noticed that we can subscribe to tags in the wiki, also, which is even more awesome than I anticipated!

We definitely need some tags for basic meat cuts, though -- like brisket, pork shoulder, chuck roast, etc.


----------

